# Blackburn Skua & Roc



## stug3 (Oct 30, 2019)

Blackburn B-25 Roc

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Oct 30, 2019)

Skua

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Oct 31, 2019)

Carrier shots, ARK Royal I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Oct 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Oct 31, 2019)

Skua cockpit



Skua rear gunner position


----------



## stug3 (Oct 31, 2019)

Skua 7F 803 Sqn.







803 Sqn.






Skua Mk II 803 Sqn.


----------



## stug3 (Oct 31, 2019)

magazine advertisements









I think this might be the cover of the pilot manual, but Im not sure.


----------



## stug3 (Oct 31, 2019)

Blackburn Skua K of 800 Sqn. bombing Km Cruiser Königsberg off the coast of Bergen, Norway on April 10,1940, the first major warship ever sunk in war by air attack and the first major warship ever to be sunk by dive bombing.


----------



## stug3 (Oct 31, 2019)

'Ark Royal- Turning Into Wind'

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## stug3 (Nov 9, 2019)

Blackburn B-24 Skua Mk. II

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Nov 10, 2019)

Blackburn B-24 Skua Cockpit





Skua fuel tanks forward view from rear cockpit


----------



## stug3 (Nov 10, 2019)

Skua Lewis .303 MG





Skua Lewis .303 MG stowed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Nov 10, 2019)

Blackburn B-24 Skua Mk1 K5178


----------



## stug3 (Nov 10, 2019)

Is that HMS Rodney?


----------



## stug3 (Nov 10, 2019)

Skua Mk. II striped target-tug

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 10, 2019)

An odd looking aircraft

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Nov 10, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> An odd looking aircraft



I think thats why I like it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2019)

Good shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Nov 13, 2019)

HMS Ark Royal 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## stug3 (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 13, 2019)

Great shots

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

